# Relocating To The United States, Need Some Help



## P_r_i_e_s_t (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm hoping that i can get some help with this issue.

I'm in the process of registering my company in the state of michigan, and the province of ontario in canada.

I will be the sole owner of my entertainment company, and i am interested in moving to the united states in about a year, i was going to register it as an LLC, but just recently, i was told that even if i did register my company as an LLC, i wouldn't be able to tranfer myself to the united states.

As an independent music artist, and owner of my company, we work with other independent artist who don't know how to get their music into the retail sector, and we help them with that, as well as promotion, and marketing.

I hope that someone can either point me in the right direction, or can help me with this sticky issue. 

I am interested in being able to do shows once i relocate to the united states, and continue to work with independent artists.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved your query over to the America section in hopes of attracting some knowledgeable replies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Registering an LLC does not mean you will be granted a visa. Businessplan, disclosure of finances, audits to verify your company is progressing according to plan - US employees, profit ... all the good stuff. It does not - no renewal of visa. 
You will find information about investor visa at uscis.gov, travel.state.gov and throughout the search function here.


----------



## P_r_i_e_s_t (Jul 8, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Have moved your query over to the America section in hopes of attracting some knowledgeable replies.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thank you, i appreciate you doing that for me.


----------

